# Swinging the grand Sunday



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Anyone else gonna swing the grand tomorrow. Conditions should be good and word is a huge push of fish came in last week. 

Fished upper grand today with one tug. Thinking they may still be a bit lower


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I'll be there at day light, drifting bait. Plan on doing some walking too


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Sounds super fun wish I could.... browns game then work for me! I dont get the switch rod out enough.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Iggyfly, by upper grand do you mean Hidden Valley area or Helen Hazen?


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Did some walking.......


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Same.... upper grand as in up by harpersfield


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

They are still lower gents. Uniroyal low.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Been wasting my time in Harpersfield for a couple weeks now lol 1 fish for my efforts.
Guess im gonna have to have jay show me his secret spots sometime....haha


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Day too late jay, damnit


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Ill be out there first light in the morn. Gotta get them when I can.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey ballast it was good meeting you on Sunday. We tried another spot above Hidden Valley with no luck. Surprised we didnt find any fish up high on the Grand. Usually by this time of the year we find plenty of them that far up. Conditions seemed good but no fish. Talked to a.few.other guys who had no luck.


----------



## steelie4u (Mar 18, 2009)

Osmerus said:


> Hey ballast it was good meeting you on Sunday. We tried another spot above Hidden Valley with no luck. Surprised we didnt find any fish up high on the Grand. Usually by this time of the year we find plenty of them that far up. Conditions seemed good but no fish. Talked to a.few.other guys who had no luck.


Most fish are middle to lower grand ( fished middle yesterday and had double digit day easy) Doesn't seem like they are far up yet


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

That was a good time, that's for showing me the ropes there. My buddy had a leak in the boot of his waders (LOL) i never know what to do with new guy's on the river? If i give them a float they never change depths? If i give um a bottom bounce rig they just get snagged? But i do give him credit for not quitting....


----------

